# New Ride - System 6 Porn



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

OK - My new ride is here and I am stoked. Here are a few snaps for those that are interested.

Specs - System 6 Team. Campy Record.

Changes - I swapped out the Barloworld frame for full black. I went with a compact crank 50/34 and 25/11 - appears to be best of both worlds. The front der is a Record Compact.

Wheels - Fulcrum Racing 1's in black. 

It's a 58 with a 100mm stem. I'm 6"1' with very long inseam ie long legs, relatively short torso.

Pedals are Time Carbon.

Here are the pics including some detail shots.

HillBilly.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Good looking bike enjouy your new ride.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I would be stoked too. Nice ride. I have never owned a Cannondale because of fit issues with my oddball body but have always been impressed with their constant tech upgrades. Enjoy.


----------



## fearby (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice pics too - camera as good as the bike I think!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

fearby said:


> Nice pics too - camera as good as the bike I think!


It's a Canon - of course....


HillBilly.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How do you like the Fulcrum wheels ?


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

zamboni said:


> How do you like the Fulcrum wheels ?


So far so good. Nice and stiff, pretty light, look good. Time will tell in terms of durability. They seem to be good for all around use.

HillBilly


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

That's a beautiful C'dale. I have always loved the bikes Cannondale makes. I'm on my third right now (05 R1000).

My eye is on the System 6 too...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

With Super Six is coming out perhaps you can get a good deal on Systems Six frame.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Dang! Nice camera, dude! Good-looking bike too.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*stem*

I am just returning to studying the C'dale line. Is the system 6 stem hard to change out? From what I understand it is integrated with the "system" of the fork and frame. Are you forced to use their branded stem or will other brands work?


----------



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

Other stems do work, however depending on what you use, it can/or will look goofy.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

robertburns3 said:


> I am just returning to studying the C'dale line. Is the system 6 stem hard to change out? From what I understand it is integrated with the "system" of the fork and frame. Are you forced to use their branded stem or will other brands work?



The base is 1 1/4 inch and the top portion of the steering tube is the standard 1 1/8 inch.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The base should 1.5 and top tube is 1.18.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

zamboni said:


> The base should 1.5 and top tube is 1.18.


Thanks for catching my type-O !!


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

man, what canon camera is that? super sharp and nice contrast.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

It's not about the camera....it's the photographer.....


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

im a photographer... camera is more than 50% of it. a crap camera will make it look like crap. a nice camera/lense and lighting makes it look like that. nice contrast and lens that can focus and have that range.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

190 said:


> man, what canon camera is that? super sharp and nice contrast.


Ok Ok - for those interested in photography. The light was nice - late afternoon - I used a longish lens and a wide aperture - that is why they "pop". The camera is a Canon EOS 1D Mk2 and the lens is a EF70-200f/2.8 L IS. The shots were hand held, very hasty, no processing, no cropping, no care...really.

Cheers

HillBilly.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

HillBillies said:


> Ok Ok - for those interested in photography. The light was nice - late afternoon - I used a longish lens and a wide aperture - that is why they "pop". The camera is a Canon EOS 1D Mk2 and the lens is a EF70-200f/2.8 L IS. The shots were hand held, very hasty, no processing, no cropping, no care...really.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HillBilly.


I have exactly that camera and that lens too  though I am planning on selling the body to upgrade


----------

